# Our first motorhome



## gmac (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. :wave: We are newbies and have just bought our first motorhome. We are excited at the thought of doing a spot of wild camping. Our ford transit herald is 19 yrs and in good nick for her age. We are struggling to find a provider of roadside recovery for a van of this age. Most seem to stop at 16 yrs. any suggestions would be most appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Plenty of members have older vans, someone will have an answer.

Happy camping.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## gid7 (Sep 12, 2014)

Next year I will try Britannia breakdown via CSMA club (which costs £19 for the year) 
I can not find any restrictions on age,

_• Motorhomes - must not be more than 8 metres in length or a weight when fully 
loaded not exceeding 7.5 tonnes and must be a recognised make and model 
which has been coach-built for that precise purpose._

CSMA Club: LV Breakdown Cover Discount & Deals


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 12, 2014)

A lot of insurance companies include breakdown cover. Not heard of any  cut off age of vans.


----------



## GinaRon (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello and welcome and happy and safe travelling.  :wave:


----------



## The laird (Sep 13, 2014)

Give Darren at aib a call.insured my hymer 19yrs old.hello and welcome


----------



## Chelle and Jon (Sep 13, 2014)

Our C15 Romahome is 24 years old, and the AA cover us on all of our vehicles (car, Romahome, and 5 motorbikes!).  Make sure you tell them you have a camper though, as they do need to know in advance. 

Happy camping!!


----------



## RogerV (Sep 13, 2014)

*Rac?*

Welcome to the wild side. Have fun.

The RAC provide cover for motor homes and caravans, and include membership of the Camping and Caravanning Club.

There are restrictions on size and weight, but I can't see anything about age.

RAC M-home & caravan


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2014)

RogerV said:


> Welcome to the wild side. Have fun.
> 
> The RAC provide cover for motor homes and caravans, and include membership of the Camping and Caravanning Club.
> 
> ...



I stopped using the RAC when my camper becomes over ten years old as they do not cover campers over that age. 
http://www.rac.co.uk/pdfs/breakdown/310314-drive-uk-breakdown-terms-and-conditions page    21. 

_Just noticed they don't they wont recover any vehicle over 5.5 mts_


----------



## RogerV (Sep 13, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> I stopped using the RAC when my camper becomes over ten years old as they do not cover campers over that age.
> http://www.rac.co.uk/pdfs/breakdown/310314-drive-uk-breakdown-terms-and-conditions page    21.



Ah, gotcha. I didn't get into the small print.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## iveco4x4 (Sep 14, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> A lot of insurance companies include breakdown cover. Not heard of any  cut off age of vans.



Sureguard's inclusive cover cuts off at 20 years (but they don't give you any discount because of that)

Rich


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 14, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> I stopped using the RAC when my camper becomes over ten years old as they do not cover campers over that age.
> http://www.rac.co.uk/pdfs/breakdown/310314-drive-uk-breakdown-terms-and-conditions page    21.
> 
> _Just noticed they don't they wont recover any vehicle over 5.5 mts_


If you join 'arrival' through the C&CC there is no limit and that is with the RAC


----------



## gmac (Sep 14, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm working through your suggestions and hopefully we will be on our way soon. Fingers crossed this lovely weather last a wee bit longer.


----------

